# I really don't have a problem



## crewcabrob (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm sure many of us have started our collection of flashlights in much the same way: We see something that we like, and go buy it. Later, we discover that it lacks something, or really isn't all it's cracked up to be. So, we search for the next tool of perfection. While most of us are willing to have a large number of lights in our collection, I'm sure that our wives/sig-others question our sanity at every delivery. 

Right now, I have in excess of 50 lights scattered between the house, cars, key chains, emergency kits and so on. While most of you will laugh that my collection pales in comparison to your own; my reality check came with my recent Boxer 24w purchase. My wife, God love her, accepts my addiction only to a point. Funny how a little thing like a $350 torch could elicit such a response… Maybe it comes from being spoiled, but the lack of enthusiasm/appreciation for such a great light can only make me wonder if things would be better if the electricity went out a little more often than once a year.

Evidently I need to clean house a little. I can argue that redundancy is a good thing, but really how many lights do I really need? I can see 2 flashlights in each truck. Maybe, 4 scattered around the house. Wait, it’s a big house, so I might need to inflate that number a bit more to 6. The garage better have at least 2 in it at any given time. Spotlights? Yeah, I need at least two of those. How many jackets do I have? 4? Photons for all of those. Two key rings with Photons. Oh, three kids with at least 2 lights each. Two emergency kits, 2 more lights. Everyone should have a headlamp, maybe two. Emergency strobe lights really aren’t a luxury any more, and every one should have one. How about a lantern? At least one of those for camping trips. Bicycle lights are a must, even if you can’t get the family out on the trail any more. Oooh, that gets me 5 more with that. How about the odd-ball ones like Krill tubes? I’m sure I have some novelty lights around, and how about that antique copper one that was a gift from my ex father-in-law? You can’t expect me to give that treasure up.

Can anyone really fault me for having a hobby? I mean, TV, booze and fast women, (sorry honey) can only do so much for you. Right? Maybe I do have a problem, but maybe it’s just more of an issue than a true problem. Heck, I know how to say; “no, I really don’t need that, but I want it.” Where’s the problem with that? 

Guys, we’re friends right? Maybe you can be my support group. This may be the only place that I can go and talk about batteries and not get that look like: WTF are you talking about? Where else can I go and have terms like: LED, HID and incandescent mean so much. Who else really knows the joy of 120 lumens of regulated light for more than 60 minutes in something smaller than a polish sausage? 

Maybe some of you have already fought this battle and can provide me a solid argument for the purchase of more lights. Without shortening my life expectancy, I know I can not buy anything for a few weeks. Eventually, that part of me that I struggle to suppress will triumph and I will find a new toy. When that happens, what do I use as my rational? 

I started to type this thinking that maybe I could sell or give away most of the collection and reduce the overhead to something closer to 10 lights. I see that may be a bit unrealistic at this point. I wanted to find a new LED light that offered regulation, at least 3 hours of battery life and be as bright as a SL Stinger. I’m not sure that my marriage or wallet can afford a new purchase at this point, but it is always fun to dream. Thanks for listening/reading and your help. 

Rob


----------



## parnass (Feb 13, 2007)

Consider selling some of your less favored lights or donating them to a worthy cause -- e.g., elderly neighbors.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 13, 2007)

Heh. Kinda sounds like an AA meeting. "My name is Rob, and I have a problem."

"Hi, Rob!"

Well, here are my thoughts. I've had some of the same feelings, and some of the same discussions with my wife.

First, as hobbies go, it's relatively inexpensive. People who collect cars can spend $20k-$100k per car; I'm not sure what kind of flashlights you have in that 50-light collection, but I'm pretty sure it's not yet worth $20k! (Even people who like to trick out a single motorcycle or car will routinely spend $300 for this component or $500 for that one.) Fisherman? They spend $1000 or more on trips (airfare, meals, lodging, bait), and go twice a year. Even if you're buying a Boxer 24w every 6 weeks, you're just barely keeping up.

Second, your money isn't being "lost" - you've just converted your assets into a different *form*. Go on a fishing trip, and you have nothing to show for the memories. If you get into financial trouble, no one's going to purchase the story of how that big 12 foot marlin got away. But you can almost always sell your flashlights. Even if they're only worth half of what you paid for them, you can still get money out of them. They're still an asset. =)

And finally, it just makes you happy. So when it stops making you happy (as you mentioned with your purchase of the Boxer 24w), it may be time to step back for a little while or slow your purchases. Thin the herd a bit, and consider getting rid of the lights you haven't played with for 4 or 5 months. The fewer lights you have, the more you get to love `em.

Hope this helps!

- FITP


----------



## crewcabrob (Feb 14, 2007)

FITP,

Thanks for the perspective. You are correct, my collection is not out of hand and I am not spending my lives savings on one item or a component for a single hobby. I see that, but my wife really has no hobbies and doesn't like to shop at all. Since she collects nothing, and the fact that I do makes it stand out a bit. 

I looked at some of the pictures of other collection after I posted this thread, and I see where some people really may have a problem.  

I'm sure my purchases may slow down, and I may even thin the current crop a bit. I have some lights that I haven't looked at in years. 

Thanks for the post!

Rob


----------



## moontroll (Feb 16, 2007)

Stop looking at these forums,and if you want a light in the future build it your self(you should know how by now).Focus on your wife,life,work,kids for awhile and see if it gets better.If your one of those comulsive people that just has to have a hobby(something to focus on) find something in common with your wife or kids so they can endulge to.Hobby's that make $ are a plus.If it was me and my wife had a real problem with what I was doing,I would Quit,after all there whats really important.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Feb 16, 2007)

Amplifying on parnass' point, I suggest that you look at your collection and sell the lights you don't use. You might also consider trading lights you don't like very much for ones that are newer/better. That is, refine your collection to one that is smaller, but has pieces that are more useful and/or pleasing to you.


----------



## souptree (Feb 16, 2007)

Start a second collection -- presents for your wife that she doesn't need and was not expecting!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 25, 2007)

I really should tally up my collection to see if I have a problem. Do I need to include all the lights that sit deep in the back corner of drawers that I never, ever use, but can't part with, or is it OK to include just the ones I use at least occasionally? I may be in trouble if the Lurking Ones count.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2007)

Yikes !


That's one thing that i *DON'T* wanna' do --


Total up the cost of all my flashlights !



At least NOW, i can fool myself by saying:

"hey, none of 'em were really very expensive !"


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, it could be worse...in the last couple of years my brother has started a collection...slot machines and arcade games! I was at his house last week, and I counted 23 different slot machines, video poker machines and arcade games and that isn't counting several in the garage that he has cannibalized to get other machines running. :wow: 

And yes, his wife gets quite upset with him over the growing casino/arcade in the basement. :hairpull: 

He did tell me though that he recently found one that she actually likes and plays quite a bit and that has made her realize how he could spend so much time and money on all of these things...at least it helps her understand...a little. They still fight about it quite often though.:touche: 

I really don't have the answer...I guess some people just have that "collector Jones" and some don't...those that don't can't understand those that do and the compulsion to aquire more and more of whatever they happen to be collecting at the time. When the two different types are married it's a bad mix...I'm pretty lucky, my girlfriend actually supports me in my various collecting activities...sometimes that makes it kind of scary though...maybe it can be a good thing to have someone around to keep it in check...


----------



## loch11 (Mar 28, 2007)

It may not do much for settling things down around your house, but...go to Cabella's, they have a 6 watt (double 3 watt lights) that so far is the best one yet...3 D's and approx 350-400 hrs run time...80 bucks + postage...it's heavy, that's ok, and the DD's rattle a little, but a cut down toilet paper cardboard roll takes care of that...loch11


----------

